

Whisper CEO answers privacy revelations: 'We're not infallible' - frankzinger
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/oct/19/-sp-whisper-chief-executive-on-privacy-revelations-were-not-infallible

======
higherpurpose
Wow, just hearing this guy's comments it is easy to deduce what a sneaky
asshole he is. He makes it sound as if the tracking and giving the data to the
feds was just a mistake...Wow.

